

Personalized Search for everyone - dabent
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/12/personalized-search-for-everyone.html

======
vaksel
I liked another title for this post on another site: "Google expands tracking
to logged out users. Now, everyone has their activities tracked in the name of
a better service"

